# Torpedo on Woot



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Torpedo projectors on Woot.com today, 4/26, for 59 bucks.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

They list it as "The World's Crappiest Projector" and some the reviews state that it sucks and would barely be visible in a pitch black room.... yikes! That may not work for a singing bust if you have any ambient light. 

Upon seeing some of the projected images, this might work for a projected window or a singing bust - I'm by no means an expert on projection stuff, so maybe some of you that have used projectors for your displays can pipe in before they have sold out?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO, thanks for that heads up Frankie-s Girl....I need one, but glad you shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it will work for the tombstone effect? I actually purchased one because I can't afford the high resolution ones. Thanks for the heads up tounguesandwich. Also thanks for the heads up Frankie-s Girl, but I saw this link on Youtube and it actually looks good enough for what I need it for. Walmart sells it for 129.00 so the price sounds pretty good compare to that.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I am kinda new to this idea. What would you use this for? And how? Would it be primarily for an indoor effect?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

this is one idea: 



this is a dvd you can purchase for a projector effect from the window: http://www.hallowindow.com/


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> this is one idea:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a dvd you can purchase for a projector effect from the window: http://www.hallowindow.com/


I have seen the hallowindow dvd, it is awesome. But I still don't understand how this concept works, or how it is set up.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm new to using the projector also. I just did a some research and this is what I found it could do. I think the window display might not work as well because most people use a rear projector? If someone could give some more info on this than that would be great! The singing bust is what I want to use this projector for. I think the projector is hidden in front of the wig head and it is projected on it to make it look like someone is actually talking. I think all you need with this projector is a dvd. Oh and a dvd of someone talking


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

A diagram of how this is set up is probably what I need, as well as a detailed list of what I need. Like a projection screen for example, size, shape, what it's made of. I need this explained to me like you were explaining it to someone from another planet, or an 8 yr old. I am REAL new to this concept. And sometimes a little slow on the uptake, LOL.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hallowindow is simple.I bought it for this year and bought a cheap projector and white thin shower liner.I will(and I have tried this out so it does work)hang the liner in front of my window hook a dvd player to the projector choose rear projecton on the dvd menu and it cast the movie onto the liner which can be seen outside.This projector looks better and cheaper than my cheap one so it should work for several things.
I bought a more expensive projector off ebay to do a singing pumpkin display .http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11809
You can also check out hallowindow website or the numerous threads on here and halloweenforum about hallowindows.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Hallowindow is simple.I bought it for this year and bought a cheap projector and white thin shower liner.I will(and I have tried this out so it does work)hang the liner in front of my window hook a dvd player to the projector choose rear projecton on the dvd menu and it cast the movie onto the liner which can be seen outside.This projector looks better and cheaper than my cheap one so it should work for several things.
> I bought a more expensive projector off ebay to do a singing pumpkin display .http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11809
> You can also check out hallowindow website or the numerous threads on here and halloweenforum about hallowindows.


Thanks Halloween!!!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

well, I bought one and figured its worth a try!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought one just now. God help me.


----------



## scubadog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank's for the heads up I got one for the Madame Leota setup.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...there is a sucker born every minute! I hope I won't regret it. I will post how it works when I receive it. I actually bought two because if it does work I will regret not buying it when it was so low. I really like the window display and would really want to try it this year along with the singing bust.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Halloween, and everyone else. Now that kind of makes sense. I may have to get one as I really liked the Hallowindow.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It'll be good to compare notes when we get them. Lets post our findings here.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I ordered the Halloween window also so when that arrives I will test it out. I will take a video and post it on this thread. Damn my income tax return is just about gone  Yes Dr Morbius I would be interested to see how everyone that bought it rates this product. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope we got a good deal on a good product. I hope I will be able to use it for movies outside for the kids also.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> I ordered the Halloween window also so when that arrives I will test it out. I will take a video and post it on this thread. Damn my income tax return is just about gone  Yes Dr Morbius I would be interested to see how everyone that bought it rates this product. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope we got a good deal on a good product. I hope I will be able to use it for movies outside for the kids also.


Wow, lucky you...I actuAlly *owe* $2,000 this year (AGAIN). So if I buy one it will be coming out of my kids inheritance money. LOL

I will be anxiously waiting to hear/see your results.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> Wow, lucky you...I actuAlly *owe* $2,000 this year (AGAIN). So if I buy one it will be coming out of my kids inheritance money. LOL
> 
> I will be anxiously waiting to hear/see your results.


2,000 you are lucky try owing 8,000.00 oh and that's a bargin compared to last year.You will enjoy hallowindows.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

scubadog said:


> Thank's for the heads up I got one for the Madame Leota setup.


I don't think this will work well with the video loop you got from me; I designed it for a projector with a much longer throw. Let us know how it works, though...I'm quite curious.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I own 2 torpedo projectors and used it last year with the singing pumpkins DVD in an enclosed completely dark area and it was barely visible. Now I am not complaining on the quality of the torpedo because I knew already that it would be bad. throw in some fog and you lose the images almost all together. I had read somewhere the main problem is with the lightbulb that the unit comes with. Some people have put in other bulbs, brighter ones and were happier, but still not that great. I wonder if one were to put in an LED flood light in there would it be best. I mean the main consern with larger bulbs is the heat which will damage the unit. Since LED's emit no heat, I think that would be an awesome mod for the projector.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> 2,000 you are lucky try owing 8,000.00 oh and that's a bargin compared to last year.You will enjoy hallowindows.


OUCH!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I recieved the Torpedo Projector and I have to say that it is something I can work with. It plays movies with bright colors very well, but any shots during a dark scene is not visible. I'm thinking I can make a movie up with Zombies walking back and forth. I was thinking I could put the projector in the house and have it reflect on a sheet that would be visiable from the outside of the window. If I make the zombies walk in a lit area than it might be visible on the sheet. I will have to try this in the next few months. I ordered Halloween Windows, but I don't think this projector has a button to reverse the image? If anyone has anymore input on this projector that would be great!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

*torpedo modification*



frstvamp1r said:


> I own 2 torpedo projectors and used it last year with the singing pumpkins DVD in an enclosed completely dark area and it was barely visible. Now I am not complaining on the quality of the torpedo because I knew already that it would be bad. throw in some fog and you lose the images almost all together. I had read somewhere the main problem is with the lightbulb that the unit comes with. Some people have put in other bulbs, brighter ones and were happier, but still not that great. I wonder if one were to put in an LED flood light in there would it be best. I mean the main consern with larger bulbs is the heat which will damage the unit. Since LED's emit no heat, I think that would be an awesome mod for the projector.


I have a torpedo projector. It's not great...but the image appears to be useful. I like the theory of replacing the bulb. If you modify yours, please tell us about the results and post images.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Ok I recieved the Torpedo Projector and I have to say that it is something I can work with. It plays movies with bright colors very well, but any shots during a dark scene is not visible. I'm thinking I can make a movie up with Zombies walking back and forth. I was thinking I could put the projector in the house and have it reflect on a sheet that would be visiable from the outside of the window. If I make the zombies walk in a lit area than it might be visible on the sheet. I will have to try this in the next few months. I ordered Halloween Windows, but I don't think this projector has a button to reverse the image? If anyone has anymore input on this projector that would be great!


Hallowindow has a option for reverse so no matter weather your projector will the dvd will do it for you.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

If it is like my wonderwall projector it doesn't have a reverse.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is my experiment using Mr Chickens video..
videoprojectortest.flv video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/videoprojec[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/videoprojectortest


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the demo Dr. Morbius! I received my Halloween Window Dvd the other day and just tested it with the projector in my room. I thought the quality was very good. I will try to take a video from my window tonight, so I can show everyone the results. Oh and I just realized that the Halloween Window Dvd has the reverse option not the projector...lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am thinking of taking a vacuum form bust and shooting it from behind.... anyone try that yet?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> I am thinking of taking a vacuum form bust and shooting it from behind.... anyone try that yet?


I believe Disney tried doing that with the original Madame Leota effect but opted to not use it or not use it for long because of distortion.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> I am thinking of taking a vacuum form bust and shooting it from behind.... anyone try that yet?


I know it can be done. My theory is that you'll get the brightest picture by vacuum-forming clear plastic and spray painting one side white (probably the side facing the patrons). I can't tell if the torpedo is bright enough for this, but it's certainly worth a try, especially if the projector is relatively close to the bust.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I used the Hallowindow Dvd with the Torpedo Projector. I have to say when I uploaded the video it came out much darker. The actual video is way better and It is very visible from the outside. Oh and I love the Hallowindow DVD!!!!!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeki03wj_kE[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

frstvamp1r said:


> I believe Disney tried doing that with the original Madame Leota effect but opted to not use it or not use it for long because of distortion.


That's true, but they've continued using that technique for the Leota in Disneyworld, as well as the Buzz Lightyear figure.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

There was actually a vendor selling that set up at the haunt show. I think his price was like 4K... not sure but I know it was high.

Thanks JG... that video looks good enough for me. It works for that purpose... glad I got 3.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL.....actually I ended up buying three also. I wanted two for my display and one for a Christmas present. I'm glad that video helped. It actually looks better in person. Unfortunately when I downloaded the video it made it darker on the right side of the screen. 
Oh and where do you get the dvd for the bust effect? I definitely want to use that for my graveyard this year.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, so some people have changed their bulbs from the 35w to the 50w. I have yet to change my bulb because I want to see if MinionsWeb or someone else can find an LED equivalent of that bulb, since LED's are brighter, no heat, and less power to run.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I know it can be done. My theory is that you'll get the brightest picture by vacuum-forming clear plastic and spray painting one side white (probably the side facing the patrons). I can't tell if the torpedo is bright enough for this, but it's certainly worth a try, especially if the projector is relatively close to the bust.


That sounds like a good idea Mr. Chicken. I also thought maybe using a sheet the size of a face and do that scotch guard effect? I'm not sure if I'm using the correct term, but the stuff that makes fabric hard.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> That sounds like a good idea Mr. Chicken. I also thought maybe using a sheet the size of a face and do that scotch guard effect? I'm not sure if I'm using the correct term, but the stuff that makes fabric hard.


Ehh, you probably could, but it'd be nearly impossible to avoid wrinkles.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Darn never used the stuff before. I think I will give it a try and see how it comes out. If you think of something else than please share. I have a idea I am working up in my head that I want to try.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I brought this thread up because I made another video to show what the torpedo projector can display. I'm very happy with this projector and I am very excited about using this during Halloween. This video I think shows a better picture than the original one I showed.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSolXl0FXxk&feature=channel_page[/nomedia]


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool! Where did you pic your project up? Was it very expensive??

And the only down side I would see with what you have now is that the "Happy Halloween" would be backwards... Right? Or is that easily fixed?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep it is a easy fix cause I didn't have it on reverse which it gives you that option on the DVD.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Darn never used the stuff before. I think I will give it a try and see how it comes out. If you think of something else than please share. I have a idea I am working up in my head that I want to try.


Wax Paper.

http://forums.makezine.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=43

Excerpt:

The first test with a single sheet of wax paper was amazing. It appeared to have the near perfect balance of opacity and transparency. The image was bright and clear even in a well lit room. If anything, it was almost too transparent as the bright bulb of the projector would wash out the image when viewed straight on. To solve this issue, they tried a double layer of wax paper, and it was near perfect. As it turns out, the double layer had other benefits as well.

To make a screen the size they needed, they used several 5 ft long strips laid horizontally, and several 4 ft strips vertically. They weaved the sheets in a basket-weave like pattern, then used a warm iron (with smooth towels on either side of the wax paper) to bond the double layers together. Black duct tape around all four sides was used to prevent rips and to provide a bit of strength for hanging, and also made a good frame for the projected image. The top edge was pop-riveted through the duct tape edging to a PVC pipe, and lengths of wooden dowels were stapled to the bottom edge. The screen could then be rolled up easily for transport. For quick assembly at the competition site, the top PVC pipe was placed on two PVC uprights, and the screen quickly unrolled.

The image quality was astounding, and clearly visible from any angle even in a brightly lit school gymnasium. The bonding of the wax paper sheets with an iron had left a few visible air bubbles (a little more care in the ironing could have eliminated this) but these blemishes all but disappeared when the image was projected. This screen was absolutely perfect for what it was used for - simple, cheap, and easy to make.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm...interesting DarkLore I will have to give it a try. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's the explanation of Mark G's video on his blog: http://hallowindow.blogspot.com/2009/06/improving-contrast-with-black-scrim.html
It's not just the scrim, but the white sheet/shower curtain too. tricky, tricky...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Here's the explanation of Mark G's video on his blog: http://hallowindow.blogspot.com/2009/06/improving-contrast-with-black-scrim.html
> It's not just the scrim, but the white sheet/shower curtain too. tricky, tricky...


I don't have footage, but I did try it with the black weed blocker and the curtain and it didn't work. I think I would need a good scrim material to make that work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Joiseygal said:


> I don't have footage, but I did try it with the black weed blocker and the curtain and it didn't work. I think I would need a good scrim material to make that work.


I'm pretty sure you need a nice bright projector for it to work, anything that blocks the torpedo light will reduce it's quality even further.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Did anyone ever try using a different bulb or bright LED? If so, how'd it work out?


----------

